# ITM vs Deda vs 3T



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

All of these companies are or were made in italy at one point and they all make stem,handlebar,seatpost components. which would you say makes the best quality products overal? or how about best bang for your buck?


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

I have all three and don't find their stems or handlebars to be any better or worse than each other. All plenty stiff and well-manufactured.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Each has it's fans, and of course detractors. All are good quality and comparable for the buck. Pick the one who offers the handlebar in your preferred bend, since that's what'll make the most important difference.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

ITM doesn't make seatposts in anything but 31.6, from what I understand. Bit of a letdown depending on what bike you have.

Realistically, I've only owned one 3T product - an ARX Team stem. It was more than good enough, but I wasn't diggin' the looks and needed a longer stem anyway (ended up with a Zipp). Now I'm taking it I need more drop as I can't get my shifter/hood angle right with the height I want. Deda is one of the only fancy brands, let alone of those 3, that have something with more than a -17 degree angle. I'm thinking about that....

In the end though, they're all reputable brands. I'd go full ITM if my frame was the right dimensions. If not, probably Deda because of the larger selection than 3T...although that could be a different story if I liked how 3T stuff looked.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

Only Deda has the option for its aluminum handlebars choosing between anatomic, classic shallow (Italian), or classic deep (Belgian). All of the above options are triple-butted and they are almost as light as carbon bars.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

dhtucker4 said:


> Only Deda has the option for its aluminum handlebars choosing between anatomic, classic shallow (Italian), or classic deep (Belgian). All of the above options are triple-butted and they are almost as light as carbon bars.


3T does it too.


----------



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

Whenever I hear/read one of those Campagnolo vs Shimano vs SRAM discussions some people tend to group Campa as being snobby or elitist, out of those 3 (ITM, Deda, 3T) which would you say is more like Campa?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Deda. Deda is quite... Italian and much rarer than ITM and 3T

I've never seen anyone ride a full Deda Cockpit.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

...and for a completely different answer: Ritchey

The WCS stuff is as light as the rest, but usually less $$

I've got Ritchey stems as well as a Deda stem and seatpost. All of em do what they're supposed to: hold your bars or hold you up. Buy the one that you like to look at the most.

M


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> Deda. Deda is quite... Italian and much rarer than ITM and 3T
> 
> I've never seen anyone ride a full Deda Cockpit.


It's hard to make a real separation between those stems.

I have ridden them all, including currently Deda, Ritchey, Shiman PRO carbon, & Loaded USA (MTB).

My former prism for dividing them was weight. At that time, it was ITM Millenium.

Here is my all Deda cockpit, seatpost setup on my old Cannondale.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

JohnHenry said:


> It's hard to make a real separation between those stems.
> 
> I have ridden them all, including currently Deda, Ritchey, Shiman PRO carbon, & Loaded USA (MTB).
> 
> ...


Truly beautiful. You have done a spectacular job, sir!


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

I was pretty happy with my ITM Mantis stuff for a while, and almost went with 3T for some replacement stuff, but went with FSA, as the handlebars (Pro Wing Compact) were super comfy.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

CleavesF said:


> Deda. Deda is quite... Italian and much rarer than ITM and 3T
> 
> I've never seen anyone ride a full Deda Cockpit.


Deda zero stem, Newton bar and Black Stick seatpost. Used to have the Einstein stem.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

^^^ you guys realize the quote is 

"*I've never seen anyone* ride a full Deda Cockpit" 

Please realize that this statement as of now, after 2 picture poasts still remains true.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a technical question for 3T a while back as I was trying to put together a new (older) build. When they responded, basically they said that they had purchased 3T a while back and had NO info on the older stuff. I thought that was pretty lame.


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

CleavesF said:


> ^^^ you guys realize the quote is
> 
> "*I've never seen anyone* ride a full Deda Cockpit"
> 
> Please realize that this statement as of now, after 2 picture poasts still remains true.


Totally busted! Wanna ride tomorrow


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I vote for Ritchey too. But if you gotta go "Italian" (not sure any of the above is actually made in Italy now) right now, its gotta be 3T no? Check the Pro peloton, ask Style Man, and throw their fork into the mix to bring it all home.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

i have Deda and 3T on different bikes. happy with all but Deda is most over-priced so I prefer 3T based on better price that Deda. I use 3T Ergonova aluminium bars and 3T Arx-Pro aluminium stem, good combination and decent price. Deda Newton shallow drop bars and 31-86 stem is good too but as I recall twice the price.


----------



## albertgaleano (Sep 11, 2012)

*Deda!!!*

ihave a deda superzero seatpost and zero 100 stem and bars, love the look!!!


----------

